# Good websites/care sheets for the following:



## geee (Aug 12, 2012)

We already keep APH and degus and have also kept multimammates and sugar gliders, but now we're looking for a larger exotic pet to possibly get next year.

The following animals have caught my eye, but we have no idea what is going to be right for us. So I'm interested in learning everything I can about all of them, so if you have any forums, care sheets or websites I can look at I want to hear about them! I'm Googling myself, but if there's any experts here then I'm sure you'll have some good recommendations for me 

The list is:
*- Skunks
- Genets
- Palm Civets
- Raccoons
- Coatis
- Kinkajous
- Dwarf Mongoose
- Meerkats
- Corsac Foxes
- Mink
- Prairie Dogs/Ground Squirrels
- White Eared Possums
- Fennec Foxes
*
Any recommendations on which ones are definitely not for beginners to larger exotics? Though even if they're not suitable now, we may want them in the future so we still want to learn about them :2thumb:

_- Grace_


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi have a look at Remos raccoons homepage. Its a good and honest view of living with raccoons. Think would be good place to start.Sorry dont know other types of animals and places for them.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Fennec foxes: FENNEC FOX CARE SHEET

It's not amazing but it is the best one I have seen. 

I need to upload my corsac one some time, just been busy. 
-Elina


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd say from that list kinkajou, raccoon and coati are not for beginners, although like you say you can learn, I'd just say they were the most demanding not just in daily care but emotionally and physically keeping up with them!

For skunks, try this one www.petskunks.co.uk

There are keepers of the others from the list on the forum, so hopefully they'll chip in :2thumb:

Also, if you haven't done so already, please consider joining BEMA here www.bemaonline.org We are working tirelessly to develop guidelines on all the species mentioned and a whole load more, as well as developing an accreditation scheme for the really good keepers and breeders.
Sorry had to plug there!


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

5plusmany said:


> please consider joining BEMA here www.bemaonline.org We are working tirelessly to develop guidelines on all the species mentioned and a whole load more, as well as developing an accreditation scheme for the really good keepers and breeders.





5plusmany said:


> Sorry had to plug there!




I wouldn't be sorry, see you have found your way over to this thread, from the posts put up by Grace so far breeder would be the correct term.

Feel free to correct me, but the gist of your posts (geee) would appear to be about cost, space and breeding. I have no problem with breeders; just don’t understand why you are beating around the bush.:whistling2:

makes this thread all the more interesting http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/882287-would-they-get-along.html


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh and I would not advise foxes for a beginner, either species you have on your list. There is allot more to them then meets the eye. 

-Elina


----------



## geee (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you all.



gmccurdie said:


> I wouldn't be sorry, see you have found your way over to this thread, from the posts put up by Grace so far breeder would be the correct term.
> 
> Feel free to correct me, but the gist of your posts (geee) would appear to be about cost, space and breeding. I have no problem with breeders; just don’t understand why you are beating around the bush.:whistling2:
> 
> makes this thread all the more interesting http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/882287-would-they-get-along.html


I don't believe I've ever asked about cost, or space, or breeding either? I'm definitely not interested in _ever _breeding any sort of large exotics. My boyfriend breeds mice (I only keep them for pets myself, but he breeds on a small scale) and the two of us are considering going into breeding African Pygmy Hedgehogs in the future, but that's about as much stress as we can handle. I'm curious as to why you think that's what I'm asking about.... :S I just want to learn about the larger exotics as my boyfriend is keen to get something bigger perhaps next year, or the year after, and I'm interested in experiencing the bigger species too but we want to make sure we're getting the best animal for us well in advance.


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

geee said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I don't believe I've ever asked about cost, or space, or breeding either?


:hmm:




geee said:


> I'm looking for a few pet mice, both genders welcomed! I'm mostly looking for blacks, blues and chocolates, but I'll take any black eyed mice! I would prefer selfs, foxes, tans or bandeds, but I'll accept any markings. Don't mind if these are fancy mice, rescue mice or mice bred as feeders, I've dealt with mice form all walks of life before
> 
> I can travel anywhere with a tube station in London, but I don't do house pick-ups - only pick ups from stations or landmark areas.
> 
> ...





geee said:


> What varieties of pet flying squirrels are usually available in the UK? I know that Southern Flying Squirrels are. Which would be recommended to a squirrel beginning?
> 
> How big does their cage/aviary need to be? I've heard 1.5 x 1.5 x 2 ft minimum, is that right? Seems a bit small even for a minimum! Does their cage need to be mostly metal, would they chew at wood?
> 
> ...





geee said:


> I was looking through this thread and these were my thoughts exactly! It must be hard to breed mammals for a considerable profit because of their care requirements.
> 
> Are there any mammals, exotic or otherwise, that the average person could make a noticeable profit out of breeding without compromising on their care? None spring to mind for me.. I've heard of people making a living out of reptile breeding (just regular people, not on a huge commercial scale!) but I can't imagine a mammal where this would be a possibility...





geee said:


> I've kept APHs for a while now, and I'm thinking of going into breeding. I've always kept mine in vivs, but I'm considering changing to some sort of homemade caging system. The idea I have now would be made of wire mesh and wooden frame/base. Now, I know APHs love to try their hand and climbing even though they are terrible at it! I don't want the mesh to be accessible to them at all, so how high (in inches or cm!) would you suggest I make the wooden base. I know some people keep theirs in rabbit cages with wood/plastic added to the base to make it too high for them to climb, but I haven't seen anyone saying how high they'd suggest making it!
> 
> Thanks
> *- Grace*





geee said:


> Oh don't worry, I've been researching for several years now! I got my first hog about... 4 years ago, I believe. And ever since then, I've researched breeding to see if it was right for me. Now I'm in a position where I have the time, knowledge and money, it's something I'm seriously considering. I've had experience breeding other mammals in the past, so I know the ups and downs, but I'm willing to work through them to improve the species and provide great pets!
> 
> All our hogs are kept in a heated room, so heat isn't a problem, my boyfriend is a bit of a handyman though and he says he'd rather build a whole block of wood/mesh cages than buy a dozen vivariums!





geee said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...





geee said:


> We already keep APH and degus and have also kept multimammates and sugar gliders, but now we're looking for a larger exotic pet to possibly get next year.
> 
> The following animals have caught my eye, but we have no idea what is going to be right for us. So I'm interested in learning everything I can about all of them, so if you have any forums, care sheets or websites I can look at I want to hear about them! I'm Googling myself, but if there's any experts here then I'm sure you'll have some good recommendations for me
> 
> ...


The answer is yes!

There are people who supply mammals in the uk for profit. Although some buy them weaned and sell them on. Not surprisingly you will find them on the exotickeepers forum. Ads like this one • View topic - EXOTIC SALES(breedersexo(at)yahoo.com)
And this one • View topic - exotic animals for sale all over derbysher

As you would expect they also have all the care sheets and people with experience.

There are also plenty of “Pet Shops” around who like farmers always plead poverty (“It’s their career choice”) and specialist breeders (certain breeds are having a hard time as some animals seem to go in/out of fashion) :whistling2:

As I said feel free to correct me if my opinion was wrong, you took that opportunity and have not changed my opinion. My opinion is of no consequence.


----------



## geee (Aug 12, 2012)

As I just said, we are looking into breeding APH. And my boyfriend breeds mice. I did say this in my original post to you.

There is no harm in curiosity about profit, my boyfriend has never made money out of mice and we don't expect to from APH, I was wondering if the profit would outweigh the cost of keeping large exotics.

My boyfriend was curious about the flying squirrels, after seeing them on holiday where the seller told him they're not available in most countries because they're hard to keep and breed. Honestly they're not even my cup of tea so we wouldn't have been getting any anyway!

I don't know how you connected raccoon colours to breeding, or the fact that we want to get a larger exotic :/ Not everyone who is interested in these things is a breeder... 

Not entirely why I'm justifying myself to someone on a forum, who wasted their time going through all my posts, to be quite honest. But since it seems to concern you, I assure you I will not be breeding anything more than APH. As I originally said. I don't see anything wrong with breeding, I would admit to it if I was doing it. I think you're just jumping to odd conclusions here.



gmccurdie said:


> :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Hmmm, lets not let this turn bitchy please guys.
Can see both sides.
But feel I should warn you Grace, and indeed anyone else, that in my personal opinion in order to make money you have to spend it. And in the case of exotic mammals I'd say quite a lot of money, as animals like APH and the small rodents..well, I'd be very surprised if anyone made anything from breeding these any more. As it is very true the point made about trends!
However, if you are new to exotic mammals (as you said) , I'd strongly advise you to either not breed at all, or *spend a good deal of time being* *'just' an owner* and doing your research or you will unable to read your animals' body language and behaviour (possibly resulting in unnoticed/undiagnosed problems and unhappy animals); minimal or incorrect information given to new owners of your 'offspring'(as you would be 'new' yourself) and getting yourself a pretty bad reputation. In fact, I'd say a couple of years of being a 'non' owner and just observing trends would make good business sense!
Just to reiterate I am NOT saying you're wrong..lying..or anything like that and I know you said breeding wasn't in your plans, but in order to be constructive unfortunately you sometimes have to point out the harsh realities! And I'm pretty nice so... :lol2:


----------



## geee (Aug 12, 2012)

I am not trying to be confrontational, I'm just not interested in proving myself  At the end of the day, I know the truth, I have no plans to breed anything other than APH and I doubt that will *ever* change. If someone chooses not to believe me, there is nothing I can do about that, nor do I care as it's really not a big deal whether I do want to breed or not. Don't expect to see 'Grace's Exotics' on the market any time soon.


----------



## Gryffindor (Jun 24, 2012)

I can't see anything wrong with being interested in many kinds of animals. I myself love researching animals, I'd kinda a hobby of mine, and I probably will hobby breed certain species in the future. There's absolutely nothing wrong with breeding as long as you do it properly. I think some of you are being unfair to the OP; trying to second guess her posts. You'll make it so people are afraid to ask questions in case they get second guessed.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Gryffindor said:


> I can't see anything wrong with being interested in many kinds of animals. I myself love researching animals, I'd kinda a hobby of mine, and I probably will hobby breed certain species in the future. There's absolutely nothing wrong with breeding as long as you do it properly. I think some of you are being unfair to the OP; trying to second guess her posts. You'll make it so people are afraid to ask questions in case they get second guessed.


Hear, hear! Stop being mean!


----------



## Gryffindor (Jun 24, 2012)

geee said:


> We already keep APH and degus and have also kept multimammates and sugar gliders, but now we're looking for a larger exotic pet to possibly get next year.
> 
> The following animals have caught my eye, but we have no idea what is going to be right for us. So I'm interested in learning everything I can about all of them, so if you have any forums, care sheets or websites I can look at I want to hear about them! I'm Googling myself, but if there's any experts here then I'm sure you'll have some good recommendations for me
> 
> ...


Oops, forgot to post any links!

I have whole folders in my bookmarks dedicated to animals (organized by species) :blush: Yeah, I'm animal obsessed lol. So I'll post some links I have bookmarked.  Sorry, a lot of the links will be US based since I'm in the US. Most things on exotics are the same no matter where you live though so just ignore the stuff that doesn't pertain to you. 

*Skunks:*

Skunk Haven™: Foods
Owners Of Pet Skunks: Recipes
Skunk diet
About.com: http://www.skunk-info.org/
Skunk Stuff
What To Feed Your Pet Skunk
• View topic - Skunk diet
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/833701-skunk-diet.html
• View forum - Skunk Den

*Genets:*

• View topic - genets feeding and breeding
SYBIL'S MESSAGE BOARD - View topic - Spotted Genets
Janda Exotics- Genets as Pets, Care and Information

*Palm Civets:*

Palm Civet
Civets - Civet Cat - Exotic Pets
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/746923-my-asian-palm-civets-paradoxurus.html
Common Palm Civet at Animal Corner

*Raccoons:*

REMO'S DIET PAGE
Raccoons as Pets - What to Expect from a Pet Raccoon
Do Raccoons make good pets?
About.com: http://utut.essortment.com/raccoonspets_rjsf.htm
SYBIL'S MESSAGE BOARD - View forum - RACCOON FAMILY - (Procyonidae)
About.com: http://www.mnsi.net/~remocoon/remofaq.htm
About.com: http://www.mnsi.net/~remocoon/tame.htm
About.com: http://www.mnsi.net/~remocoon/training.htm
About.com: http://www.mnsi.net/~remocoon/idio.htm
About.com: http://utut.essortment.com/raccoonspets_rjsf.htm

*Coatis:*

Coatimundi Page 1
Exotic Pets Sale - Coatimundis
Care Sheets - Beaumont Exotic Pet Services
Janda Exotics- Coatimundis as Pets, Care and Information

*Kinkajous:*

Yahoo! Groups
http://www.juliesjungle.com/documents/kinkajou care sheet.pdf
Kinkajou Care
Janda Exotics- Kinkajous as Pets, Care and Information
Macon Magic - Exotic Pets including Llamas, Servals and Kinkajous
Kinkajous! • Index page

*Dwarf Mongoose:*

Dwarf Mongoose

*Corsac Foxes:*

SYBIL'S MESSAGE BOARD - View forum - FOXES

*Mink:*

Giger the Mink
Pet Mink | Facebook
PetMink : Mink
Paws, Inc. A South Carolina Wildlife Non Profit - Cassie's Story

*Prairie Dogs/Ground squirrels:*

Richardson's Ground Squirrels: As Pets
Prairie Dog
Learn about Richardson's Ground Squirrels
Basic Baby PD Care - Prairie Dog Lover's Burrow
Janda Exotics- Prairie Dogs as Pets, Care and Information
• View forum - Ground Squirrels, Flying Squirrels & Prairie Dogs

*Fennec Foxes:*

http://www.juliesjungle.com/documents/Fennec Fox Care sheet.pdf
http://exotickeepersforum.co.uk/upload/Fennec_Fox.pdf
SYBIL'S MESSAGE BOARD - View forum - FOXES
Macon Magic - Exotic Pets including Llamas, Servals and Kinkajous
Kens Exotics - Fennec Fox


----------



## geee (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you very, very much! 

Researching animals is also a hobby of mine, I've kept it to domestic animals but now I want to branch out to exotics, which is partly why I want to learn about multiple species even though I will only get one. I'm a very curious person


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

geee said:


> Thank you very, very much!
> 
> Researching animals is also a hobby of mine, I've kept it to domestic animals but now I want to branch out to exotics, which is partly why I want to learn about multiple species even though I will only get one. I'm a very curious person


Good on yer! 

As for all the naysayers....the OP is wanting to do lots of research before committing to an exotic. Isn't that what you're always banging on about? So what's the bloody problem? If the OP wants to give breeding an exotic a go, then why the hell not after all that research? It's nobody's business but their own. And as for breeding hedgehogs.....well it's hardly rocket science, is it?


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> Good on yer!
> 
> As for all the naysayers....the OP is wanting to do lots of research before committing to an exotic. Isn't that what you're always banging on about? So what's the bloody problem? If the OP wants to give breeding an exotic a go, then why the hell not after all that research? It's nobody's business but their own. And as for breeding hedgehogs.....well it's hardly rocket science, is it?


Think my post was pretty clear, wasn't 'being mean' nor judging, just my opinion on breeding exotics generally.
I also agree that its great you have forethought Grace as so many don't!
Guess things can be misunderstood when put in print..
What I meant about the hedgehogs was that so many people are breeding them I'm not sure demand meets the supply - I've noticed dozens of ads of 'reduced' livestock people are struggling to sell, and it does not apply only to APH. That said, not everyone breeds for profit but if you choose to breed you should be prepared to keep unsold offspring (potentially)
Hope this clarifies as I did not intend to offend anyone!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

5plusmany said:


> Think my post was pretty clear, wasn't 'being mean' nor judging, just my opinion on breeding exotics generally.
> I also agree that its great you have forethought Grace as so many don't!
> Guess things can be misunderstood when put in print..
> What I meant about the hedgehogs was that so many people are breeding them I'm not sure demand meets the supply - I've noticed dozens of ads of 'reduced' livestock people are struggling to sell, and it does not apply only to APH. That said, not everyone breeds for profit but if you choose to breed you should be prepared to keep unsold offspring (potentially)
> Hope this clarifies as I did not intend to offend anyone!


I was referring more to the person that was pettily picking quotes from other threads to make a rather weak point. 

I think the market for APH's has actually held quite well here in the north (possibly due to pet shops charging exorbitant prices).....in fact they're being advertised on RFUK as higher than the standard £100 (some as high as £150!!). I don't seem to be having too many problems moving my latest litter. Although this won't last for long.....very soon the market will crash.

It seems that albinos aren't as popular (possibly because they're not as cute as darker colours), and people are having issues shifting those.

As for making money by breeding them.....well you'll certainly break even and make enough cash to pay for feed and substrate. But that's not really the point of doing it, is it?


----------



## geee (Aug 12, 2012)

5plusmany, I understood your concern and I wasn't offended. I wasn't really offended by anyone, just more confused really by the person who was trying to insist to me that I am a breeder when I really am not. I am not a child, however, and with a partner who breeds mice and after all the struggle has not even broken even yet, we're hardly the kind of people who are looking to make money out of APH. We're building a large breeding block, and we will only breed a few times a year, so we'll have plenty of space for any unsold hedgehogs (though I would be lining up homes before breeding anyway!). After keeping hedgehogs for several years, we know exactly what we're doing here.

But breeding any larger animals, domestic or exotic, are definite, firm 'no's for us, we just want to be keepers.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Gryffindor.... WOW!

We could use you on the Research team at BEMA.. :whistling2:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

5plusmany said:


> Gryffindor.... WOW!
> 
> We could use you on the Research team at BEMA.. :whistling2:


He is US based though. Not a massive issue, just a thought


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

the best way i got all the info i need on exotics is readn care sheets and alot of them! but most important is to get some exotic keeping friends and get hands on expereince on them all, thats what i did much better than any care guide


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Apr 6, 2008)

May be of some use?

http://www.aza.org/uploadedFiles/An...y_and_Animal_Care/ViverridCareManual2010a.pdf

Seemed quite in depth. :smile: a lot of info but has some interesting information.


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

Just wanted to say, good luck and have fun researching. I hang out here and read loads about everyone's reps and their care and I'm not interested in getting a snake (I like the look of Cresties tho).

I get the feeling though that the market for APH is changing. There seems to be a lot of breeders about. Probably worth having a look into whether there are any locally as to whether there is a space for you to breed. :2thumb: I have to say, seeing how hard it was to get hold of APD, I've been considering breeding them myself, such sweet little critters. :flrt:


----------



## geee (Aug 12, 2012)

Jaina_Organasolo said:


> Just wanted to say, good luck and have fun researching. I hang out here and read loads about everyone's reps and their care and I'm not interested in getting a snake (I like the look of Cresties tho).
> 
> I get the feeling though that the market for APH is changing. There seems to be a lot of breeders about. Probably worth having a look into whether there are any locally as to whether there is a space for you to breed. :2thumb: I have to say, seeing how hard it was to get hold of APD, I've been considering breeding them myself, such sweet little critters. :flrt:


Yeah I've definitely seen a surge in breeders recently. So far I've only found one in London though, and a few just outside London. We're not looking to make a profit though, and we only want to breed to suit demand, so I don't think we'll run into too many problems. If no one's buying, we'll stop breeding :2thumb: The real reason we chose APH is because my boyfriend and I both love them so much :flrt:


----------

